# Newbie has bunch of questions.



## mike29072 (Feb 20, 2014)

Does tubes vs bands have anything to do with slingshot accuracy? I am experimenting with several different types of slingshots, some with bands,(TBG, and Golds Gym red bands) and some tubes (TB red, blue).

I have noticed that when I use my micro Ranger OTT style, with TBG, and pulling back to my chin ( I am left eye dominant) I have better results than using TB tube red (the TB blue is a hoss to pull back..).

I am not sure how to measure draw length, but from fully extended hand to chin is 28 inches.

I am using the bands cut to 9 inches, and tube cut to 8 inches.

Hopefully, someone can make sense of these questions, and help me out.

This is a great place of info. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

1---Welcome to SSF!

2---There is no "one and only" quick/easy/pat answer to your bands vs. tubes question.

3---There are philosophies on both sides of the aisle. Shoot different kinds of bands and tubes. Find out what you like best and what works best for you.

4---Do some reading in the Slingshot Bands and Tubes forum. You'll find enough study material there to earn a 2-year college degree in slingshot banding.

Good luck with it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

Stick with the thera gold. Yes its more accurate .IMO Easier to draw with the same power. Cut it to 6 inches for you 28 inch draw. 9 inches is way to long a cut for a 28 inch draw. Have fun!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Yep, what they said. I, however, like it all it just depends on what/where I'm shooting. I have an equal amount of bands tbg, tbs, tbb, latex, gum rubber, linatex, rubber bands, and just about all the tube sizes from several different venders. I don't however like the tb tubes, I'm a dunkung, simpleshot, tex-shooter tube kind of person  I always say you don't know till you try, but that's me, lol. I know I'm totally not helpful on this one, but good luck on the search!


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

:yeahthat:

The best way to do it is to try things out until you find what you personally like.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Welcome to the SSF forum..Do a lot of reading different sections in the 90% of your questions you should find a close

answer you are looking for..Just see what works best for the slingshot you are using....there are band & tube set ups for

Target & for Hunting..Best of luck with your reading~AKAOldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome!

I think for anyone it takes a lot of experimentation on what you prefer. I have tried all sorts of setups over the years. For me ... I shoot more accurately with flats. And I love tubes, especially Chinese tubes. But flats give me the best performance. FOR ME. Others dominate with all sorts of setups. I suggest just have fun while experimenting. If you get into it like most of us have ... you will end up trying all sorts of setups multiple times.


----------



## mike29072 (Feb 20, 2014)

thanks for all of your help..

looks like I need to experiment to see what is best..


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

You may be not so accurate with your tube set up because it is as you put it "a hoss to pull back" I am no expert for sure- still fairly new myself, but being so hard to pull back throws off your accuracy. It can give you muscle shakes, make you unintentionally and unknowingly cant the forks to far in one direction and also cause you to grip more in front of the ammo in the pouch causing you to get bad releases. This can also cause crazy fliers and forkhits.

If I was you I would stick to comfortable pull weights which are not going to tax the hell out of you. As I have learned a harder pull does not mean a faster shot. Good luck figuring out your favorite band set bud- For now I'm sticking with my office bands mostly. Happy shooting!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

My mistake, just relaized what tubes you are shooting are not the same as the ones that were hard to pull back.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Go buy a Trumark from your local big box man's mall (or online). They are light, easily pointable, can handle a wide variety of ammo without fine tuning, and are very forgiving. Once you get your technique down and figure out what kind of ammo you like, make or buy a custom and band it up with Theraband Gold flats cut for that kind of ammo. The Wham-O Sportsman, if you can get your hands on one, is another forgiving, learner's platform.


----------

